# Hitachi Coil Nailer Recall Model Number NV83A2 Framing Nailer



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

The following is an excerpt from the US Product Safety Commission and Health Canada joint recall notice.



> *Hazard*: The nailers could have a faulty feeder that can allow nails to be ejected sideways, posing a serious injury hazard to the user or bystanders.
> *
> Incidents/Injuries: *The firm has received 37 reports of nails being ejected sideways, including 15 reports of injuries. The injuries were primarily in the eye region, including five reports of partial blindness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted that one back in March. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

of what year???? i saw this 2 years ago i think


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

hehe i have one of those guns that shoots the nail out the side sitting in my garage, its a parts gun now. Hitachi coilers is basically 4 out of 6 coil guns i have


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> hehe i have one of those guns that shoots the nail out the side sitting in my garage, its a parts gun now. Hitachi coilers is basically 4 out of 6 coil guns i have


how did you figure out it was bad


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> how did you figure out it was ****ed


Do you kiss your mother goodnight with that mouth?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Do you kiss your mother goodnight with that mouth?[/QUOTE
> 
> no.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL....don't read his facebook then


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

KentWhitten said:


> LOL....don't read his facebook then


:sweatdrop:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

:laughing: I told you don't post stuff on Facebook. That's going to be the downfall of quite a few young American teens for sure. Cannot erase that stuff.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

KentWhitten said:


> :laughing: I told you don't post stuff on Facebook. That's going to be the downfall of quite a few young American teens for sure. Cannot erase that stuff.



im not that bad. :no:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Bill Clinton has a better track record :laughing:

Naw, I know you're not that bad Nick. just seeing things from my perspective, it is very possible to have that **** come back on you. Just like anything we post here is too. Google search does wonders.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

i found out the hard way Nick, nail shot out the side and stuck in my arm. Nick, Kent is right be careful what you write on facebook, make sure it clear and cannot be taken in another way. Everyone makes their own conclusion to what you write. Just be careful little man.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

KentWhitten said:


> Bill Clinton has a better track record :laughing:
> 
> Naw, I know you're not that bad Nick. just seeing things from my perspective, it is very possible to have that **** come back on you. Just like anything we post here is too. Google search does wonders.



:laughing:
i know what you mean.
So what about those hitachis uhh hmm well , thats pretty dangerous
:whistling


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> i found out the hard way Nick, nail shot out the side and stuck in my arm. Nick, Kent is right be careful what you write on facebook, make sure it clear and cannot be taken in another way. Everyone makes their own conclusion to what you write. Just be careful little man.



yes, thats what gets me alot, people misinterpret my posts i make on fb. then i look like some dumby. Was it a brand new gun and just starting friendly firing?


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

nope i bought it used, which is probably the reason it was for sale. But no one told me and at the time i wasn't aware of the recall. I have had it in for the recall to be fixed but it still does it. there isn't much left of it now. Like i said it's a parts gun and will never fire a nail again. I am just glad i was the one using it and not one of my guys.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> nope i bought it used, which is probably the reason it was for sale. But no one told me and at the time i wasn't aware of the recall. I have had it in for the recall to be fixed but it still does it. there isn't much left of it now. Like i said it's a parts gun and will never fire a nail again. I am just glad i was the one using it and not one of my guys.


did it hurt, i was nailing a block into vertical wall and i shot the nail past the block and nearly into my wrist....


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah it hurt Nick, see the problem with coil nails is they are wire collated nails and spiral. So they are wayyyy harder to get out. the wire when the nail is shot bends in the way it makes it like a fish hook. So ultimately your screwed and off to the hospital you go. I have been shot by strip nails and not even close to the same feelng  Still sucks don't get me wrong. And you need to be careful buddy that is one place you dont wanna shoot yourself. Just take it easy good nailing first, speed later.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> yeah it hurt Nick, see the problem with coil nails is they are wire collated nails and spiral. So they are wayyyy harder to get out. the wire when the nail is shot bends in the way it makes it like a fish hook. So ultimately your screwed and off to the hospital you go. I have been shot by strip nails and not even close to the same feelng  Still sucks don't get me wrong. And you need to be careful buddy that is one place you dont wanna shoot yourself. Just take it easy good nailing first, speed later.


ok, well i didn't miss much then


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

KentWhitten said:


> :laughing: I told you don't post stuff on Facebook. That's going to be the downfall of quite a few young American teens for sure. Cannot erase that stuff.


Good thing Nick is Canadian... :whistling:


----------

